# Dog Tag I made



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Well I finally designed one that I liked and thought was kinda. I know I am hard on myself when it comes to things I make, but I'm kinda of a perfectionist.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Good Job!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! 

Oh and by the way, do you know Santa Claus?


----------



## Suzn (Feb 8, 2012)

How will you use it? Do you have a plastic case for it? Laminated? Great work on the size!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL no LS. I wish, I would have my embroidery sewing machine by now. 

I still have to put resin over it, so its well protected and can handle wear and tear. 

Than drill and put the split ring through the hole. 

I have shrunk the design by 10% to fit a little better for small dogs and not to large to over shadow other tags.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome! now i can come over and stalk u :lol:


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL I didn't want to use my real address for an sample so I thought why not Santa. So have fun stalking Santa. LOL.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

That is cute.


----------



## Hollysmom (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

thats so cool! XD x


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

I love it!! Very clever idea.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KritterMom said:


> LOL I didn't want to use my real address for an sample so I thought why not Santa. So have fun stalking Santa. LOL.


i will! :angel8:


----------



## carrieandcricket (Dec 6, 2011)

That's cute!!!!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone. Once I do a test run with the resin, and split ring, I'll post more pictures. Would any one be interested if I did offer to sell them?


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

KritterMom said:


> Thanks everyone. Once I do a test run with the resin, and split ring, I'll post more pictures. Would any one be interested if I did offer to sell them?


ive used resin before  becareful not to get the bubbles


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Very cool I like it if they need a quarter to call the dogs owner they won't have to take it out of pocket. I would buy 1 or 3 since I have 3 dogs. Someone stole my 9 year old champion shih-tzu out of my yard about 5 years ago. He wasn't wearing his tag because he had a bath that day and had not put it back on him. I haven't seen him since. So now I make sure that my dogs alway always wèar their tags with their name address and phone number. I reàlly like the style of yours so yes I would say I would defiantly buy one for each of them.


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

LOL, the quarter was to show about the size the tag would be. Doing a trial run with the resin, I'm putting it on both sides for durability. Sorry that your dog got stolen that really sucks. 


But sadly I might have to get more since my hardener might of gone bad, but I'll find out with this trial. Thanks for the tips about bubbles, thankfully my heat gun gets most of them out, or I would of gone nuts by now, lol.


----------



## odettemayers (Aug 31, 2012)

This is cute and I just want to ask how will we use this for our dog? I would love to try this to my little dog so that whenever we are on outside she can walk all through out carrying her name.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

How cute! 

What did you make it out of? I don't know about resin, but I know when we laminate things, if you punch a hole after it is laminated, liquid can get inside and ruin the item. Just a thought!


----------

